# Leopard gecko pictures



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

can someon please post some pictures of a male leopard and a female. Because I thought mine was a female but not I am seeing vague signs of anal spores and fatning of the tail. I have done alot today and I am getting tired. Night.


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

Here ya go, resized a lil bit, but didn't want to make it so small you couldn't see. So pardon the size...

Female


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

Male


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm uncomfortable with Down posting those pictures and using that avatar at the same time...


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

here's my male leo:


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

again:


----------



## AfricanJewel69 (May 4, 2004)

male juvi 4nches


----------



## AfricanJewel69 (May 4, 2004)

female juvi about 3inches


----------



## AfricanJewel69 (May 4, 2004)

my group male jungle female tang female normal


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

AfricanJewel69 said:


> my group male jungle female tang female normal










nice


----------



## AfricanJewel69 (May 4, 2004)

Thank you


----------

